# Jack in the Box



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey, need some help finding a jack in the box recording. I've used the search thing here and Google,all to no avail.

Any one think they can help a poor haunter?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I searched this forum for "Jack in the box".

Jack in the Box music


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep, I found that one to. But I can't download the music it linked to.Thanks anyways.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Still had those files archived on my computer... Here you go!
.

With Click -http://www.zshare.net/audio/80451246e590c0f1/

Without Click -http://www.zshare.net/audio/804512335aa773aa/


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

